# If you knew a customer had a deadly disease...



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

What would you do if you had a job at a customer's house where you had to take apart a waste stack to remodel a bathroom and you knew they had AIDS or Hepititus? Would you still do the job and be careful or would you walk?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I would like to believe that I would not discriminate, and would do the job, with protection of course. 

It really shouldn't matter, we all "should" be practicing safe plumbing procedures.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

That's what I thought to. I'm now facing a job where I know for a fact the guy has AIDS. Say all you want about descrimination but, I don't really want to catch a death sentence when I just had a kid, have a wife i'm faithful to and don't participate in any other high risk behavior.

You can be as careful as you want but a glove can rip, something could splatter and wind up in your eye or something. Is roughing in a bathroom really worth catching something that can kill you? I'm on the fence personally.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

A plumber can never wash their hands to often.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> A plumber can never wash their hands to often.


 That wouldn't do you much good if when you snap apart the cast, some liquid makes it past your safety glasses and winds up in your eye. Expecially if that liquid contains the HIV virus.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I have given this some thought, as well. 

If you are working in a commercial setting, or a sewer main, or whatever, you have no idea about what is going down the drain. 

Doctors have to deal with it, as well as police, firefighters, emt's, etc. 

You may want to ask your doctor, or google it. I don't know how easy it is to catch.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

I would say THANK YOU to the customer for being Responsible enough to tell you about their health issue!:thumbsup: Not every customer is as informative or forthcoming with personal health problems like they were. To each their own and if you decide to go forward with the project good luck.:tooth:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

While I was a Fireman, I was also an EMT. We had a call that a known prostitute that was HIV positive had been stabbed 17 times. AIDS had just come on the scene back then. At the risk of loosing my job, I refused to go. The ambulance came back with blood all in the floor, I was not going near it. Say what you will, but when you know for a fact that all that is protecting you from death, is a thin pair of rubber gloves, then we will see. At the same Dept. We had a bomber blowing up lockers at the high school. We were told to go to the H.S to help PD search lockers. Not me. I was a Firefighter, not a EOD expert. The kid later blew the top floor off his mothers house. I found that out when they needed a plumber.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm kinda with Rick on this one so far. I hate the fact I don't want to do the job but as I said, I just had my first son. It would be nice to see him graduate HS, college get married and meet my grandkids someday. My wife has an IUD so we don't wear condoms. I would infect her as well. I care much more about my family than I do about some guys bathroom.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Look, you have got to go with your gut on this one. We can say all day what we would and wouldn't do, but in the end it comes down to the reality check. I am a new business owner, and as such, could use every customer I can get my hands on, but to be honest, I have already had the gut check on a couple of jobs, and have let them go.

The reason why is this. A man I trusted as a good source of advice when it came to business told me "Always trust your gut. In the 16 years I owned my business, I didn't trust my gut a few times and got burned bad. If you always trust your gut you won't go wrong." I live by these words, and so far it has gone well.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

RW Plumbing said:


> My wife has an IUD so we don't wear condoms. I would infect her as well. .



OVER-SHARE!!! :laughing::yes:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Doctors, police firemen ect deal with it which is true. They aren't using tools that eat rubber gloves for breakfast though. A cast iron snapper is great at ripping gloves. All it takes is a drop to catch something. If I do this job, I will look like a space man doing it. I will wear full Tyvek, with respirator latex gloves with strong mechanix gloves over them. Boot covers, ducttaped to the tyvek and a full face shield. I might look very strange doing that but taking a chance isn't worth it.


----------



## smudge (Jan 19, 2010)

Sorry take the high road and walk. Like I tell all my employees "safety first"


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

RW Plumbing said:


> Doctors, police firemen ect deal with it which is true. They aren't using tools that eat rubber gloves for breakfast though. A cast iron snapper is great at ripping gloves. All it takes is a drop to catch something. If I do this job, I will look like a space man doing it. I will wear full Tyvek, with respirator latex gloves with strong mechanix gloves over them. Boot covers, ducttaped to the tyvek and a full face shield. I might look very strange doing that but taking a chance isn't worth it.


No, they are just using scalpels, needles, axes, jaws of life..............


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Indie said:


> OVER-SHARE!!! :laughing::yes:


It happens. I tend to give too much info sometimes.. It might be the impersonal nature of the internet.. Either that or i'm a blabber mouth.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *RW Plumbing*  
_My wife has an IUD so we don't wear condoms. I would infect her as well. ._

_*How long before THAT becomes someones signature line:laughing::laughing::laughing:*_


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd take the job, but if you're that worried then pass. No biggie.There's always the next one.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

That topic creeps me out. As plumbers, we've all seen some disgusting things in our careers, and there _is_ an element of risk in our profession, but I don't know if I would _knowingly_ want to expose myself to a lethal virus.

One time, I augured a toilet and couldn't pull the auger back out. I could see something jammed just past the rear of the bowl. I almost stuck my gloved hand in there, but something made me stop. I reached in with my channies instead. Hypodermic needle.

I can't imagine a diabetic just flushing a syringe, can you?

That one still makes me shudder.

So, to answer your question, no..... It's not worth my life.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

We work alot on main sewer lines that have everyone's cr*p in there. You can't help but get it on you sometimes. You don't really hear that sewer workers have a higher percentage of infectious diseases. I would do the job and be extra careful. Its not like you will be kissing him. :tt2:


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

If you are concerned about the situation then i would not do it. We all know what happens when guys get nervous about a situation. If you did not know about the preexisting condition and did the job it would probably go fine and no problems. The knowledge of the situation is gonna make u jumpy and uncomfortable and thats when sh$%t happens. 
On a side note on sewers I think the main reason you don't see sanitation workers with a super high incidence of diseases is that realistically the diseases and microbes are so diluted with respect to the thousands of gallons of water going down the drain with them. Also many diseases can not live outside of the human body for very long and if they do survive they are severely weakened especially in the presence of chlorinated tap water.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

I think that in the course of daily business, hepatitus and flu are more contagious than aids. Take whatever sanitary precautions the job dictates.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_long_does_HIV_live_outside_the_body


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Ive been there and done that. When in Chicago I serviced the near North side which was strongly gay. The apts. we worked for (real estate mgmt.) had a guy dieing of aids and I used the air gun to clear a tub drain(common practice in old bldgs) and it shot up in my face. At that time 23 yrs ago + I started asking the same question as above. The plumbing council issued a statement of 2 pairs of gloves, and at that time the idea was you only got it by being bad. I had two calls where they told me they were dieing and I started to get uncomfortable...moved to Florida not too long after.
So I agree with bartnc37..if it bothers you its best to avoid it. Hepetitus is worse as far as contagious.....I was an orderly for 6 years thruout high school and college.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> My wife has an IUD so *we* don't wear condoms. I would infect her as well. .


Now that is funny :laughing:

When you say *"we"*who are you talking about..... we all know your wife doesn't wear condoms...... or does she :laughing:


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I have done work in hospitals, work in dentist offices, Kidney Dialysis, and today started one on a psych unit. Not to mention the years of drain cleaning. I would probably do the work. I wonder how many times i have done a job for someone who was really sick and they did not tell me. Awareness is a bonus, proper safety practices are the solution.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Educate yourself on how exactly AIDS is contracted (about 10 minutes on google). Then make an informed decision.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Its one thing doing a job and finding out later the conditions you worked in.... than know before you started.....

I would say to avoid all know high risk jobs unless you were getting paid like it was high risk with all the precautions taken.

I high doubt this fellow would like you doing his plumbing in a hazmat suit and paying the cost associated with it.

So walk away and live an other day.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

smudge said:


> Sorry take the high road and walk. Like I tell all my employees "safety first"


How is that the "high road"? 


There is a ton of misinformation on subjects like this that exist because of fear. A doctor would tell you that the risk of contracting something from a sewer line is probably a reality but getting AIDS would be a long shot. I agree with the ones that said if you work in public areas, you're probably exposed to all this stuff anyways. Are you going to ask this guy what public facilities he uses and make sure to avoid them also?






Paul


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> How is that the "high road"?
> 
> 
> There is a ton of misinformation on subjects like this that exist because of fear. A doctor would tell you that the risk of contracting something from a sewer line is probably a reality but getting AIDS would be a long shot. I agree with the ones that said if you work in public areas, you're probably exposed to all this stuff anyways. *Are you going to ask this guy what public facilities he uses and make sure to avoid them also?*
> ...


*It would be worth making a note of it for future reference *


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd worry about Hep a whole lot more than HIV...

How many of you have had the shot for it?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I'd worry about Hep a whole lot more than HIV...
> 
> How many of you have had the shot for it?


I have had all my Hep "B" and Anthrax


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Pipe Rat said:


> I would do the job and be extra careful. Its not like you will be kissing him. :tt2:


LMAO, got me on that one


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I shudder to think of what we unknowingly put our hands in every day. I think educating ourselves on the virus and it's livable habitat outside the body is very important. We have started wearing rubber gloves inside our ugly gloves because of concerns such as this. Those gloves get nasty inside them and I toss them after a few good uses instead of waiting on them to get holes etc. It's kind of a cya thing anymore. Once was a time I would stick my hand in anything with the thought that "hey thats what soap is for" but I look at it differently now.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I might be the stupid one here but I dig in, get 'er done, eat lunch and wash my hands when I get home. No fu fu rubber gloves have been harmed in my daily routine. :laughing:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Did he say fu fu????


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

RW Plumbing said:


> What would you do if you had a job at a customer's house where you had to take apart a waste stack to remodel a bathroom and you knew they had AIDS or Hepititus? Would you still do the job and be careful or would you walk?


 

To knowingly work for someone that puts you at a elevated risk, you wear your own responsibility.


IF you find out after the fact you've been infected and the individual knowingly hid the fact? You've got the right to fill a magazine full of hollow points and take out every family member he or she loves, then leave him alive, suffering till his death. You'll get better health coverage in prison. That's a fact.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

mpsllc said:


> Did he say fu fu????


:laughing: Yes fu fu = Pansy :laughing:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

As do I but when it comes to rodding sewers or running my hands into someones commode I'm trying to be wiser. Seriously,,,, fu fu??:blink: Sorry I didn't realize.:laughing:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Pipe Rat said:


> :laughing: Yes fu fu = Pansy :laughing:


Guess you would know:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

mpsllc said:


> Guess you would know:laughing::laughing:


Sounds like you wear 'em, I don't. :laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Like I tell new cubs....Once you start thinking about what you might have your paws in, you probably won't make it too long...Just dig in there and take care of business.........:thumbup:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

If you don't want to wear them don't. It's your choice, at my age PR I really don't give a #### what you think. I see plenty around that do so seriously take your thoughts anddddddddddddddddddddd.:thumbup:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

mpsllc said:


> If you don't want to wear them don't. It's your choice, at my age PR I really don't give a #### what you think. I see plenty around that do so seriously take your thoughts anddddddddddddddddddddd.:thumbup:


:blink: It's OK dude, put on your rubber gloves and back away from the keyboard. :laughing: No big deal, I don't wear gloves and you do. Who wins? Nobody :laughing: to each their own. :tt2:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I think thats a rather stupid view of things personally. To ignore the dangers of the trade because it's easier just to throw your hands in and get er done is foolish. As tough as skipping protecting yourself is, there are many diseases that ARE tougher. Hep c and HIV are nothing to mess with. 

Doctors and nurses deal with potentially sick people all the time. Ever see them do just about anything without wearing gloves? Any possibility of a splash, they wear a face shield and body shield. They know the dangers of disease are very real. A box of gloves cost a few dollars, What do you suppose the cost of contracting HIV from some sick guys s***? 

I think it's the guys that ignore safety protocols that are the ones that don't last long. They don't last long after they retire or carry around permenant injuries from taking shortcuts. The day I can't take an extra 5 min. to put on gloves or safety glasses or gloves to protect myself, is the day I stop doing plumbing.

I did the shortcuts when I first started the trade at 18. It was easier to sacrifice my back to dig and lift very heavy stuff myself. I had to get the job done. Well now at 26, I have torn cartlidge in two of my lower disks. There are days when I cannot get off the couch without the assistance of strong pain killers. I'm personally done taking shortcuts. Best of luck to anyone that does.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Are you all talking about rubber gloves, or condoms.... or both.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm talking about rubber gloves.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

RW Plumbing said:


> I'm talking about rubber gloves.


 

I've been wearing rubber gloves since the early 90's, when I was made fun of as a plumber as they called me "Doctor". 


I didn't care though, I was concerned about how every single liquid or grease, oil, or anything can absorb straight through the skin of the hands. 

I put in a 12 hour day today and my hands are smooth and soft thanks to good rubber gloves. 

I'm so used to them that I cannot work without them.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I have worked structural concrete for 18 years and plumbed all before, during and after that to now. In concrete we wore gloves to protect ourselves from the lime in concrete, even then our hands were eat up from the dust we got into all the time handling forms etc. In plumbing until few months ago I never wore anything but Ugly gloves. I've been trying to improve the business in every way I can, and that includes safety issues.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I'd like to clarify that I almost always do wear gloves. My other post was referring to the new guys working in poo in general....You can tell by the look on their faces whether or not they will make it on cleaning a drain....

I had veered off the topic a little bit....


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Like I tell new cubs....Once you start thinking about what you might have your paws in, you probably won't make it too long...Just dig in there and take care of business.........:thumbup:


 I know what you mean. My 1st boss got aggrivated with me because I was cabling a lav drain that had acid in it and I could feel it tingle(1st time) and I reacted saying I need gloves and he barked at me..." why do you think God gave you hands--to work"...and I said but not to stick them in acid. It was the beginning of a perpetual banter...I liked him even though he would have rather hit me...and even said in his day thats what they did to the apprenticies...to which I said , times have changed.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

mpsllc said:


> I have worked structural concrete for 18 years and plumbed all before, during and after that to now. In concrete we wore gloves to protect ourselves from the lime in concrete, even then our hands were eat up from the dust we got into all the time handling forms etc. In plumbing until few months ago I never wore anything but Ugly gloves. I've been trying to improve the business in every way I can, and that includes safety issues.


An old bricklayer told me that to protect their hands from the lime in the mud. The trick was to pee on your hands. 

I dunno ???


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Or vinegar..your choice :laughing:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Lime is a strong base. Adding acid to your hands will help neutralize it. Urine could work for that but, it might be easier to use vinegar or lemon juice. Also your co-workers will like you better with lemon hands instead of piss hands.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> Lime is a strong base. Adding acid to your hands will help neutralize it. Urine could work for that but, it might be easier to use vinegar or lemon juice. Also your co-workers will like you better with lemon hands instead of piss hands.


LOL yeah, we used vinegar, guess we weren't adventurous enough for the other. And it does neutralize the lime.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

On the disease note,few years back I showed up to do some plumbing at house. There was a guy dead on the sidewalk a few doors down. The police weren't there yet. Long story short he had slumped down the fence and died somewhere around midnight. It took them half a day to process this guy because come to find out he was said to have hep c and a few other things, he was a mess. They took many precautions because of his illnesses. I wondered then if I went to do plumbing for him before he died I'd have probly shook his hand and went at it and without knowing he was a carrier of all this.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*Cleaning out drains and sewers....*

the guy has aids, ok....or the guy has heppetitus.......

or he has some venerial disease like herpes., 
warts,, the chinese creeping cruds....whatever...

at least you KNOW with this guy to take some precautions....

perhaps you should throw a few gallons of pure bleach down
 the drains before you snap the cast, if that would make you feel better...
 wear some gloves...
clean your tools in bleach when you are done........



if you go out and clean out drains or sewers every day
I can bet my last dollar that you have already ground 
through most everything like this already..

you dont think nothing of doing that every single day, 
so what is the difference??.. 

you run your snake through
every disease known to man, and then out 10 or 20 
feetout into the public sewer, then you pull it back and 
load it up in your truck all sopping wet and oozing goo all over the place.

you might lightly hose off your cable in the yard, but I know that
 very few guys actually do anything more that that

I know a lot of guys that dont even wear decent gloves.... 

Most of us dont worry too much about this,,,,

its just part of the joy of plumbing....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Castiron (May 4, 2010)

Maybe I would have panicked about it a bit more 20 years ago but we know so much about the virus now. People are living with the virus for decades now - the drugs are quite severe but it's no longer a death sentence. 

I'd say it's about perspective folks. 


The likelihood of you getting HIV/aids from working on this guys bathroom are almost non-existent. The virus doesn't live long at all once outside the body. You are FAR MORE likely to get killed by driving to your job or even eating in a restaurant (Ever wondered how many times cooks wash their hands after using the bathroom - how many if those guys could be HIV positive?)

Absolutely wear rubber gloves and eye glasses when drain cleaning- but you should be doing that anyways. Walking in there with a full hazmat suit is nuts IMO. 

Just remember to not have unprotected sex with him or share needles 

Another thought, near us a couple of years ago a plumber was killed whilst doing some service work in a high-rise whilst a gang hit happened - I think the poor guy just was in the wrong place at the wrong time - now even if you know this you still are not going to work with a bulletproof vest and a swat team backing you up?

Just my 2c


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

What about a warm turd laced with blood from internal hemmorhoids fresh out of brown town?


I think it's possible.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> What about a warm turd laced with blood from internal hemmorhoids fresh out of brown town?
> 
> 
> I think it's possible.


 You know, as many years as I've been doing this, one would think that statement shouldn't bother me. But still, that's just gross.....


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

greenscoutII said:


> You know, as many years as I've been doing this, one would think that statement shouldn't bother me. But still, that's just gross.....


 

That's because you've either seen what I'm describing before, or pushed a few out. I know I have! :thumbsup:


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Castiron said:


> Another thought, near us a couple of years ago a plumber was killed whilst doing some service work in a high-rise whilst a gang hit happened - I think the poor guy just was in the wrong place at the wrong time - now even if you know this you still are not going to work with a bulletproof vest and a swat team backing you up?
> 
> Just my 2c


No, not necessarily a SWAT team, but sometimes a pistol might be a nice addition to the tool box......:2guns::laughing:

We encounter a freakishly high number of raccoons around here in crawlspaces and they are never happy to be disturbed. Nasty bad tempered creatures........


----------



## Castiron (May 4, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> What about a warm turd laced with blood from internal hemmorhoids fresh out of brown town?
> 
> I think it's possible.


Depends how fresh it is! 

Not to get disgusting - although I guess we passed that already. 

You'd have to get up close and personal with that turd very fast after the it has dropped. Pretty unlikely he would squeeze a quick one out whilst you are on the way to get the snake. Again way more likely to get into a car accident on the way there.

I guess personal choice

Stay safe everybody!


----------



## Studman420 (Dec 4, 2010)

The virus I believe cant live out side the body for a long time.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Studman420 said:


> The virus I believe cant live out side the body for a long time.


*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

greenscoutII said:


> You know, as many years as I've been doing this, one would think that statement shouldn't bother me. But still, that's just gross.....


Strong, the force is with that one.....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Studman420 said:


> The virus I believe cant live out side the body for a long time.


It depends on the virus...

HIV lasts seconds...

Hep can be alive and well in a 2 week old dried blood stain.

Now go introduce your self like Rick said!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

*Just be aware*

I think for the most part this thread has maybe helped refresh our awareness to potential hazards that may exist in our day to day jobs. I treat it as a safety meeting of sorts and try to be aware and take care of myself in this the same as trying to remember to wear goggles when drilling over head and on and on.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I spent about two months doing a retro at a sewage treatment plant several years ago. I almost refused when the union hall called me. I figured it couldn't be thar bad... It was. The GC was very good and we were constantly reminded of the lurking dangers but you simply can't stand knee deep in it and work and expect to stop everything. 

Many of us got very I'll just before the job ended, and my GP was very worried considering the circumstances. I underwent dozens of tests and tried a handful of different prescription rx. It took over 10 weeks before I felt 100% again and the doctor never gave me an answer.

Would I take the call again? Yes I would, but I would definitely try to exercise more caution.

Hope that helped, I hadn't thought about that for a while (shudder)


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Someone I used to know once said "prevention is better than restoration".


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

mpsllc said:


> Someone I used to know once said "prevention is better than restoration".


In every capacity, brilliant quote.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

mpsllc said:


> Someone I used to know once said "prevention is better than restoration".


That's right up there with "Doing it right the first time always costs less than rework."
-Peter Kiewit. 


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

i was doing a RENO @ tim hortons in hamilton... downtown.. pull toilets and ****... wear gloves well i went down on the toilet.. undid the bolts and then i looked GUT.... thing and said FUK it. asked GC whats up with toliets he said there Garbagooo . so i kicked the toilet needle fell out of the back fukn scared the **** outta me.. that was that got the GC to go in and pull it.. i wasn't going near it......... SCARED THE **** OUTTA ME... NOW I LOOK AROUND A TOIlET ALL THE TIME.. why i kicked it i dunno.. druggies hide **** and then shoot up when they come in for a hit.


----------



## plumr (Jan 16, 2010)

dunbar 
what brand rubber gloves do you use thanks


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

In regards to IUD's, we used that too, my oldest daughter is 2 next month.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

I would walk the job. Not worth it for me........


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I been thinking about this thread for quite some time. Before I respond I do not condone MY methods of working nor do I recommend anyone do it. Its just the way I do it. 

I never wear gloves of any sort when using any cable machine. Some times I have gotten open blisters from them, but never any infection at all. I have reached into many septic tanks up to my shoulders with no protection. I even once reached in to grab a broke CI tee that broke off. When I pulled my arm out of the sewage water I had a 4" long cut my fore arm that was bleeding profusely. I continued to install a new PVC tee even with this cut. Never got infected at all, matter of fact it healed rather quickly. I had dropped things into septic tanks and had the water splash on my face, all I do is wipe it off and keep going. I never get anything other than the common cold. Hell, I never even had a single child hood disease. No mumps, chicken pox, small pox, whooping cough, no nothing, ever. Maybe its because I NEVER run to the first aid box when something happens. Mostly because I believe that we as Americans over do it with this sanitary thing. If your body never sees any germs, it does not know what to do when one does get in. Allowing germs into your body builds a stronger immune system. After all, our anti bodies never forget whet a germ looks like, ever. 

So, in response to the question at hand? Well, I would use reasonable precautions, but nothing extreme myself. And yes, I would do the job just like any other I do. I would not let it worry me one bit.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I have done same way for years and years and have yet to contract a single thing. Doing the safety precaution thing is new to me personally so I find myself going without any precautions more than not, just trying (if I think of it in time) to do better because I realize at my age my body may not be able to fight off what it used to. Don't know if I'm wrong or right to be honest just seems to make since.


----------



## shakeyglenn68 (Dec 29, 2010)

Alright I have to throw my 2 cents in. I would do the job. I would take precaution to protect myself by first going online to locate a doctor that would help me in getting the drugs to fight AIDS. The mix they are using today helps first responders when they believe they have been in contact with person(s) with a infectous virus.

I work in a prodominatly mexican apartment complex, I would be a fool to think that none of the 386 residents here doesnt have a STD. I wear a steel mesh under my cable glove for the main fact they drop beer bottles down the C/O. If you havent ran into a glass shard stuck in a cable your lucky! (Just think saw blade) Had cable glove shedded by one, steelmesh saved my hand. I get regular shots at the health department for hapititus, and other preventive shots. Being ex military I'm certain some of the vaccines I have in my blood will somewhat cover me.

In this new world of STD's & Blood born pathegens you have to protect yourself to insure yourself a long life, if it keeps you up at night thinking this one over your best bet is to be straight up front with the gentleman by telling him you know for a fact he has AIDS and that you dont wish to do the job, But you will give him the names of those that might be willing to take the job. He can't hate you for being honest with him, and you can live with your desission of being honest as well.:thumbup:


----------

